# Halloween Deleted Scenes (parody)



## fatawesome (Oct 25, 2008)

A deleted-scenes reel of the 1978 classic- Halloween
Hope you all enjoy it.

YouTube - Halloween (1978) Deleted Scenes


----------



## JohnnyD97 (Aug 18, 2006)

That was awesome!


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

NO LONGER AVAILABLE???? I loved this!!! Anyone else know where to find it?


----------



## tmoney4963 (Nov 3, 2008)

Now that was funny, thanks


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Lol, nice find!


----------



## newmoon51 (Nov 14, 2008)

Watched this at work. Got caught laughing out loud. Good job!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I liked this. Cute.


----------



## The Archivist (Apr 7, 2010)

Funn-nyy!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i'm not a halloween fan, but these were hilarious. good share


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

those were great... love the very end.... "slappada bass mon!!"


----------



## DeathClutch (May 16, 2010)

This video gives me a chuckle everytime I see it! The closeline scene where Myers is holding the radio is _priceless_.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

I loved the video, especially when you held up the radio. That's from "Say Anything" in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*they should have...*

Had him pushing a broom in the school being just your typical janitor.
OR
Sitting in the middle of the crowd watching a basketball game, unnoticed by everyone else.
The ball goes into the stands, right for him, he stabs it, the fans go nuts (it was a close game!) and rip him into small pieces in a heartbeat, movie and the series over!
Next scene they are shooting a game deciding free-throw using his head for a ball, the shot is up, the mouth opens, bites the hoop and just stays there, ruining the game for everyone!


----------

